# Evidence Based Social Work



## nowall

How would you translate it into Italian?

"Evidence Based Social Work"


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Politiche sociali fondate sul metodo scientifico
Interventi sociali fondati su metodi scientifici
Interventi sociali scientifici 

???? could that fit ?



			
				nowall said:
			
		

> How would you translate it into Italian?
> 
> "Evidence Based Social Work"


----------



## nowall

Si il 'senso' è colto. Mi trovo tuttavia in difficoltà nella traduzione in italiano, ma forse la motivazione rimanda ad altro: riguarda il diverso "peso"/"ruolo" del metodo scientifico e della ricerca qualitativa-quantitiva nel Belpaese... ?!?

Sono maggiormente persuaso da questa soluzione: "Politiche sociali fondate sul metodo scientifico".

Molte grazie Tommaso.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Eh si da noi le "politiche sociali" sono fondate su tutto tranne che su i metodi quantitativi-statistici... 

Potrebbe pero' essere il titolo di un corso di laurea, tanto per mettere in cattedra un altro ragliante...


----------



## V52

nowall said:
			
		

> Si il 'senso' è colto. Mi trovo tuttavia in difficoltà nella traduzione in italiano, ma forse la motivazione rimanda ad altro: riguarda il diverso "peso"/"ruolo" del metodo scientifico e della ricerca qualitativa-quantitiva nel Belpaese... ?!?
> 
> 
> 
> Sono maggiormente persuaso da questa soluzione: "Politiche sociali fondate sul metodo scientifico".
> 
> Molte grazie Tommaso.


 
E usare 
"dati comprovati" ?
"Politiche sociali fondate su dati comprovati"
Vittorio


----------



## combustion

Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> E usare
> "dati comprovati" ?
> "Politiche sociali fondate su dati comprovati"
> Vittorio



Effettivamente sembra meno un ossimoro...


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

No, da quanto ho capito non e' quello il significato.
Pare che ci intenda riferire ad azioni di politica sociale basate su una seria analisi quantitiva (dunque basata su indicatori statistici) dei fenomi sociali.

Capisco che tu intendi dati = indicatori statistici, pero' puo' essere ambiguo. I dati sono dati. Gli indicatori si calcolano sulla base dei dati. E in mezzo c'e' la metodologia statistica che fornisce le tecniche di analisi...



			
				Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> E usare
> "dati comprovati" ?
> "Politiche sociali fondate su dati comprovati"
> Vittorio


----------



## combustion

Piu' che "metodo scientifico" allora forse e' meglio "metodologie statistiche"... suona meno galileiano!


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Si' prova ad andare a dire ad un sociologo di dare una tale enfasi alla statistica...e vedi che ti risponde !


----------



## combustion

be'... piu' o meno quel che puo' dire un ingegnere se gli dicono che il metodo scientifico e' applicato alla sociologia!


----------



## carrickp

nowall said:
			
		

> Sono maggiormente persuaso da questa soluzione: "Politiche sociali fondate sul metodo scientifico".
> 
> Molte grazie Tommaso.



Where does "politics" come into "social work" ?? Or am I misunderstanding the Italian (very possible)?


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Ammazza, addirittura vedere un ossimoro nell'accostamento di Sociologia e Metodo Scientifico, mi pare un tantinello esagerato. Se ti sentisse qualche sociologio ti farebbe nero!

Dai ! spesso si sforzano sinceramente ...! Poi sui risultati ... vabbe' ... d'altra parte neanche la fisica e' una scienza deterministica ...



			
				carrickp said:
			
		

> Where does "politics" come into "social work" ?? Or am I misunderstanding the Italian (very possible)?


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Un'azione sociale (a livello di governo, s'intende) è frutto di una politica (auspicabilmente una strategia) sociale...



			
				carrickp said:
			
		

> Where does "politics" come into "social work" ?? Or am I misunderstanding the Italian (very possible)?


----------



## combustion

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> Ammazza, addirittura vedere un ossimoro nell'accostamento di Sociologia e Metodo Scientifico, mi pare un tantinello esagerato. Se ti sentisse qualche sociologio ti farebbe nero!
> 
> Dai ! spesso si sforzano sinceramente ...! Poi sui risultati ... vabbe' ... d'altra parte neanche la fisica e' una scienza deterministica ...



Appunto! In fisica (ingegneria, matematica, chimica) dove non basta l'approccio deterministico ci si arriva con la statistica! E tutto e' all'interno del metodo scientifico... (e comb e' una signorina ingegnere...)


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

OT.   scusa tanto! non avevo letto il profilo!

Complimenti! Una ragazza 24enne "Researcher in Aerospace Engineering" !



			
				combustion said:
			
		

> (e comb e' una signorina ingegnere...)


----------



## carrickp

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> Un'azione sociale (a livello di governo, s'intende) è frutto di una politica (auspicabilmente una strategia) sociale...



My question was based on the fact that in AE "social work" means the process (often publically funded) of counseling and assisting members of the community who may have domestic, emotional or substance problems. As an example, a "social worker" will assist a family in which child or spousal abuse is taking place. This is "above" politics, and most social workers consider themselves virtually to be caregivers -- certainly not politicians.

So does "politiche" here mean "policies" instead of "politics"? If so, it makes somewhat more sense, but still is not completely clear, given my understanding of "social work."


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

You make hard questions!
Probably am not the one entitled to give a good answer.
I will make a drawing to express my idea:

Government -> Politics -> Policies -> Social work 

In italian I think that "Politiche Sociali" is the word to be used.
What a social worker understands should not be relevant.
He is at the end of the chain.

The action starts from the top of the chain, and there it has to be devised, possibly using the outcomes of a scientific research on the result of previous actions...

[hope it makes sense  ]



			
				carrickp said:
			
		

> My question was based on the fact that in AE "social work" means the process (often publically funded) of counseling and assisting members of the community who may have domestic, emotional or substance problems. As an example, a "social worker" will assist a family in which child or spousal abuse is taking place. This is "above" politics, and most social workers consider themselves virtually to be caregivers -- certainly not politicians.
> 
> So does "politiche" here mean "policies" instead of "politics"? If so, it makes somewhat more sense, but still is not completely clear, given my understanding of "social work."


----------



## carrickp

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> You make hard questions!
> Probably am not the one entitled to give a good answer.
> I will make a drawing to express my idea:
> 
> Government -> Politics -> Policies -> Social work
> 
> In italian I think that "Politiche Sociali" is the word to be used.
> What a social worker understands should not be relevant.
> He is at the end of the chain.
> 
> The action starts from the top of the chain, and there it has to be devised, possibly using the outcomes of a scientific research on the result of previous actions...
> 
> [hope it makes sense  ]


So we're really saying "formulation of government social policies based on scientific principles"? In AE there's a big difference between "social policy" and "social work."


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

That is certanly true. But still social work can be (indirectly) based (and there is no need that who carries it out know) on scientific principles. Because someone at the top of the chain has made the plans for this to happen....

Perhaps this is the meaning of the expression

Evidence Based Social Work = 

                       = [ social policy (based on evidence) -> social work  ]

?????????? 



			
				carrickp said:
			
		

> So we're really saying "formulation of government social policies based on scientific principles"? In AE there's a big difference between "social policy" and "social work."


----------



## ElaineG

If you are translating from an English document, you should not translate "social work" as "politiche sociali". Sono due cose (e due professioni) diverse. Puoi credere che tutti i "social workers" siano strumenti politici, ma questo è un argomento, non una traduzione.

"Social workers" are case workers who work in the field assisting people with a wide variety of issues, and they are privately _and_ publicly funded. In the United States, often as not, they represent a point of view that is very different than that of the government and they are, on some level, working against the government's explicit policies.

Evidence-based social work simply means basing social work practices on the collection and analysis of data. It is primarily aimed at service providers, not policy makers.

Direi "interventi sociali fondati sui dati" o qualcosa di genere. Se vuoi sapere di più, ho trovato qualche sito.https://www.haworthpress.com/web/JEBSW/ and http://www.be-evidence-based.com/secure_pages/skills.php?id=28


----------



## nowall

il riferimento al metodo scientifico, nel caso delle scienze sociali è comunemente fatto alla metodologia della ricerca sociale la quale affianca a metodi quantitativi ricerche qualitative (micro-)... 

potremmo divertirci a dibattere su ciò almeno per qualche altro msg. ;-)


Grazie a tutti per i preziosi contributi.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Alla luce delle rimostranze dei madrelingua, slitto sulla mia seconda proposta: la traduzione che accontenta tutti e letteralmente piu' fedele sembrerebbe:

"Interventi sociali fondati sul metodo scientifico"

Effettivamente come Elaine nota, io ho fatto quasi spontaneamente, un passaggio all'indietro nella famosa catena del comando, assumendo che l'utilizzo del metodo scientifico non puo' essere fatto nell'ultimo anello della catena, quello operativo diciamo, ma ad un livello superiore, dove si possono guardare le cose con un orizzonte di vedute piu' largo.

D'altra parte nella parola "Statistica" e' presente il concetto di scienza quantitativa al servizio delle scelte dello Stato (qui inteso come governo).

E' interessante comunque che la cosa susciti rimostranze, il che farebbe pensare che in America anche l'ultimo anello, quello operativo, sia capace fare ricerca e organizzarsi sulla base di metodi quantitativi-scientifici. Concetto che mi pare invece impensabile nella nostra realta'.


----------



## nowall

Interessante,

Considerando la rilevanza negli interventi sociali (nelle politiche sociali) delle metologie qualitative che ne pensi/pensate di:

"Interventi sociali fondati sul metodo di ricerca sociale"

;-)


----------



## carrickp

nowall said:
			
		

> Interessante,
> 
> Considerando la rilevanza negli interventi sociali (nelle politiche sociali) delle metologie qualitative che ne pensi/pensate di:
> 
> "Interventi sociali fondati sul metodo di ricerca sociale"
> 
> ;-)



Works for me -- indeed, solves my problem with "politiche".


----------



## uinni

nowall said:
			
		

> Interessante,
> 
> Considerando la rilevanza negli interventi sociali (nelle politiche sociali) delle metologie qualitative che ne pensi/pensate di:
> 
> "Interventi sociali fondati sul metodo di ricerca sociale"
> 
> ;-)


 
Sempreché si possa "affermare" che un "metodo di ricerca sociale" abbia una (univoca) valenza semantica riconducibile/assimilabile a quella del metodo scientifico...   

Uinni


----------



## ElaineG

> "Interventi sociali fondati sul metodo di ricerca sociale"


 
Works for me too. 



> E' interessante comunque che la cosa susciti rimostranze, il che farebbe pensare che in America anche l'ultimo anello, quello operativo, sia capace fare ricerca e organizzarsi sulla base di metodi quantitativi-scientifici. Concetto che mi pare invece impensabile nella nostra realta'.


 
For better or worse, there are all sorts of things which in Italy only happen in the public sector and that are therefore handled in a top-down way, that happen in the United States in a much more haphazard, and therefore decentralized way. In social work, the State is supplemented by, and indeed often entirely replaced by, private initatives, often by rather small groups.  (My sister-in-law, for example, is doing her doctorate in social work, focusing on troubled teens and all her work experience, to date, has been with private non-profits, but she does do research and analysis!)

What works and doesn't work in our system and yours is far beyond the scope of this forum, but very interesting indeed!


----------



## Don Zauker

Esiste una branca della medicina chiamata Evidence Based Medicine che è stata tradotta come Medicina basata su evidenze scientifiche.

Ora, se esistesse la proprietà transitiva anche in linguistica (e non sempre è così) potremmo tradurre il tutto con:
Politiche sociali basate su evidenze scientifiche.

Certo è che io avrei tradotto evidence con prove e quindi avrei tradotto:
Politiche sociali basate su prove scientifiche.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## uinni

Don Zauker said:
			
		

> Politiche sociali basate su evidenze scientifiche.


Son d'accordo con te (via la  ipotizzata transitiva in linguistica  ); questa traduzione non solleverebbe problemi di semantica...

Uinni


----------



## CarloV

Ho difficoltà nel rendere "evidence-based" in questa frase, potete darmi una mano?

_A large scale discourse analysis back-end to  support the articulation of evidence-based policy by government

_inoltre ho anche dubbi su questa "analisi back-end"....

grazie mille!


----------



## Videogirl

Direi che una traduzione soddisfacente possa essere anche "politiche di comprovata efficacia", se il contesto è più politologico/sociologico che scientifico.


----------

